

Stripping Reddit From HackerNews With BOSS Mashup - mk
http://lethain.com/entry/2008/jul/12/stripping-reddit-from-hackernews-with-boss-mashup/

======
dasil003
Stripping Reddit from your life with /etc/hosts:

127.0.0.1 www.reddit.com

------
DanielBMarkham
Related note: I wrote a program that collects all the HN, Reddit, and Digg
Technology articles and ranks them. It was a fun quickie-project in F#

Instead of stripping the intersection, I find that dupes usually indicate a
more important story, so I check on those first.

I find that by indicating relative movement (is the story moving up or down in
rankings?) and relative comment change I can get an indication of what's hot
or not. Whenever I'm bored and want to do a bunch of reading, I can control-
click my way into dozens of useful stories pretty quickly! It was a fun
project.

Here's the site if anybody's interested:

<http://project-management-methodologies.net>

------
elblanco
This makes front page after all those downvotes I received for commenting
about essentially the same thing? Seriously?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1011277>

~~~
mattwdelong
The converse relationship also exists.

Hacker News is my first resource when I wake up in the morning, I check it
before my emails. Shortly thereafter, I also check /r/programming on reddit.
Sometimes, I see content pop up on reddit after it appears on Hacker News. It
is not a one way road, as you suggest.

It might be interesting to write a script to watch both sites and pull data,
determining where content appears first - possibly using modified code from
the OP. If I get some time, I might do just this tonight. Somewhat useless,
but the information might determine what is a better real time resource for
topics relevant to my interests.

~~~
alnayyir
If you end up following through on this, please make a post or message me a
link to a github/source post.

I'm bored. :P

~~~
mattwdelong
Sorry. Got tied up last night, but I am still interested in this data and
appended it on my to do list. Ping me @ any of my contact info in my profile
and I will link you when it's done!

